# they should make a documentary about DP/DR



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

imagine it, a 60 min doc about it, it would be quite nice actually, filled with interviews of sufferers and "latest research shows" kind of thing...


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

gym is the best while dp, even though leg day sucks, cheers


----------



## Barton007 (Dec 4, 2014)

Maybe DP sufferers should make a documentary!! I would be up for it - to raise awareness and support


----------

